# The End is.... Now?



## Admin (Dec 21, 2012)

So did everyone survive the apocalypse? 

Much not has seemed to change. Sun is out, people are moving, maybe they are secret zombies? 

Just checking in. What did you do to celebrate the end of the world? I went to bed early.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess the day I die, will be the end of my world. As people die everyday, so for those that die today it was the end of the world.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 21, 2012)

Still here...and I had to work part of the day...what the $%#@?

Sigh.... and I bought all those bottles of special water.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2012)

Save them Inspector, they'll be another dooms day in the near future we need to fear...


----------



## Blue Jay (Dec 22, 2012)

It just turned cold here and snowed, but then what can one expect for late December in central Ohio. So much for the end.


----------



## Admin (Dec 28, 2012)

Just checking, everyone still alright?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 28, 2012)

But I drank all the water....now I just have these kool aid packets left....


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 29, 2012)

To see how people normally react, search on 
the day of the great disappointment.


----------



## AlanW (Dec 31, 2012)

@nealtw, nice one! 

I literally was on the lookout for any sign of apocalyse. .... Naah, jk. 
__________________
Planning to expand our Waterproofing Experts niche business.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> But I drank all the water....now I just have these kool aid packets left....



Clearly you need to eat them straight.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 2, 2013)

To late.....
Now what do I do about the purple stains ....


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2013)

Drink some black paint, the purple will be gone in no time.


----------



## Admin (Jan 3, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Drink some black paint, the purple will be gone in no time.



It will also mix with the purple of the Kool Ade making a vomit that's going to scare you and everyone you know.


----------



## carnuck (Jan 3, 2013)

I emerged from my zombie bunker and was relieved/disappointed


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 3, 2013)

Austin said:


> It will also mix with the purple of the Kool Ade making a vomit that's going to scare you and everyone you know.



I'm afraid of the other end......


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2013)

Should have kept that mauve toilet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Should have kept that mauve toilet.



It clashed with the barnwood in the outhouse...:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought this thread was full of drible but now it's turned to crap.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2013)

carnuck said:


> I emerged from my zombie bunker and was relieved/disappointed



I have the same issue everyday.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I thought this thread was full of drible but now it's turned to crap.


Drivel or dribble?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2013)

After all that water I think it was drible.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2013)

Spending time in the outhouse is a drag.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 4, 2013)

Dribble...and that outhouse looks awefully farmiliar....Oh I remember, It was Taco night at Paco"s!! I don't think Oldog will ever be the same after that festivus.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Spending time in the outhouse is a drag.



I see you have captured a picture of Inspectors out house right after the _Cranberry Jct Beansoup and Artichoke Dip Festival_ last year...:banana:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2013)

And I thought some joker moved the outhouse to be funny!


----------



## Admin (Jan 5, 2013)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I see you have captured a picture of Inspectors out house right after the _Cranberry Jct Beansoup and Artichoke Dip Festival_ last year...:banana:



That was a good time... for a while.


----------



## Admin (Feb 27, 2013)

just checking with all the disasters here an abroad, everyone still kicking?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 27, 2013)

Still here...with 12 inches of feces still on the ground...waitin til that groundhog sticks his head out again...anyone like some soup?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Still here...with 12 inches of feces still on the ground...waitin til that groundhog sticks his head out again...anyone like some soup?


  Deep fried, tastes like chicken


----------



## Admin (Feb 28, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Still here...with 12 inches of feces still on the ground...waitin til that groundhog sticks his head out again...anyone like some soup?



I have to ask, is it made of feces?


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Feb 28, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Deep fried, tastes like chicken


 
I thought that was eagle??????    

Or is just everything that tastes like chicken deep fried?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2013)

My grandson tasted a porkchop and said " I don't like this chicken". Makes you wonder what someone was telling him chicken was.


----------



## Admin (Mar 1, 2013)

I had to tell my daughter pork was chicken or she wouldn't eat it. I would always drop it on her as she finished so she got used to the idea. 

We eat a lot of chicken, to the point most other meats get ignored.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Still here...with 12 inches of feces still on the ground...waitin til that groundhog sticks his head out again...anyone like some soup?


 
And Oldog thought it was bean soup.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2013)

OK, I see how it is, gang up on the old fart...


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 2, 2013)

Geez...ever since the wife beat you in that race....your just too sensitive.
We are only kiddin with ya...and It's not my fault she put the trophy on yer TV.See if you can get a rematch......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 2, 2013)

She said no rematch, much like other things in life it was one and done...


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 2, 2013)

I forgot to ask, did Coke finally drop you as their sponsor?Cuz, I hear that geritol needs a new one after the last annual 150 
bean dip race in New Mexico.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 2, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> I forgot to ask, did Coke finally drop you as their sponsor?Cuz, I hear that geritol needs a new one after the last annual 150
> bean dip race in New Mexico.



Geritol and Depends have shown interest in sponsorship.   :banana:


----------



## Admin (Mar 4, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Geritol and Depends have shown interest in sponsorship.   :banana:



I know some people. I'll give them a call and ask them to reconsider.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> I forgot to ask, did Coke finally drop you as their sponsor?Cuz, I hear that geritol needs a new one after the last annual 150
> bean dip race in New Mexico.


 
You're just jealous, cause both olddog and his mrs beat you in that race.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> You're just jealous, cause both olddog and his mrs beat you in that race.



Well who did you think took the picture??
And just for the record...oldog switched off my engine as he went by....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Well who did you think took the picture??
> And just for the record...*oldog switched off my engine as he went by*....



Nobody said I couldn't...:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

I see the bystanders were exited to see who won.


----------



## Admin (Mar 6, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Nobody said I couldn't...:rofl:



That's smart.


----------



## Rockrz (Mar 25, 2013)

One thing is for sure... none of us are getting out of this life alive, so it makes sense to be planning for the here after about there we are gonna go... north, or south.

I hear it's very, very hot if you be goin south for eternity


----------



## nealtw (Mar 25, 2013)

Rockrz said:


> One thing is for sure... none of us are getting out of this life alive, so it makes sense to be planning for the here after about there we are gonna go... north, or south.
> 
> I hear it's very, very hot if you be goin south for eternity


 
I think you are here to do the best you can with the tools you are givin and the final judgement is yours alone. Is your last thought of pride or shame.
And having more toys counts too.:beer:


----------



## Admin (Mar 26, 2013)

That's why I've been collecting toys.


----------



## Blue Jay (Mar 26, 2013)

The only thing I know is he who dies with the most toys still dies.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 27, 2013)

But how much fun did you have with the toys before you left?

And if you used them to help others before you left so much the better.

All work and no play makes Jack tired and cranky.


----------



## Blue Jay (Mar 27, 2013)

Fireguy5674 said:


> But how much fun did you have with the toys before you left?
> 
> And if you used them to help others before you left so much the better.
> 
> All work and no play makes Jack tired and cranky.



Did not say I have no toys.
3 Grandaughters, Log Home in 5 acres of woods, play dulcimer, Ham Radio, just to name a few.


----------



## Rojo68 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sad for the people who spent more time fearing death than loving life! Can't believe spent money on building bunkers etc.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2013)

Rojo68 said:


> Sad for the people who spent more time fearing death than loving life! Can't believe spent money on building bunkers etc.


 
I agree but who are we to judge; they may be doing god work.:banana:


----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2013)

And if thy enjoy it who's it hurting? 

I like bunkers. Never would install one myself, but they are cool.


----------



## Admin (Jun 11, 2013)

Well summer is starting and it feels like the end of the world. We got up to 100 yesterday with a intense amount of humidity.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 8, 2013)

Why would anyone plan what to do after the end, unless you're planning a trip to London and a visit to the nightclub there.


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2013)

Seems like as long as Nick Frost and Simon Pegg are there you're going to have a good time.


----------

